# Washington State



## KyleGoneWild (Feb 9, 2015)

Any body live in Washington State with social anxiety?


----------



## Help Wanted (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes indeedy :afr


----------



## KyleGoneWild (Feb 9, 2015)

Just curious....what area? I'm in Pierce County


----------

